# Galloping Passion



## 106559 (Sep 19, 2009)

That young rider shows his skills and great talent on top of the horses. So much passion but few opportunities...






Please see this video, rate, comment and share. That boy deserves it.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

that boy is a wonderful rider! id give him a 9 out of 10 lol i wish i could ride like that! i dont have youtube or else i would rate it on there!


----------



## Tophandcowgirl (Jun 23, 2007)

skipy, what do you mean "...but few opportunities?"


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm confused. Cute video, but he sure as heck has a nicer horse then I could afford, not to mention the sheer beauty of the facility he's riding in. I don't understand where the "few opportunities" comes in.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

did he die or something? or his horse die? I don't understand..............


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't get the whole 'few opportunities' either...is he unable to get other horses to ride for other owners? 

I wanna steal his horse...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Um.
I would like to hire the cinematography team that he has. 

And... um. He could come visit me anytime too. 

He has a **** nice horse, helmet, breeches... everything for "so few opportunities"?


----------



## 106559 (Sep 19, 2009)

Tophandcowgirl said:


> skipy, what do you mean "...but few opportunities?"


Diogo hasn't an horse. They are too expensive, so he rides other people horses that ask him to do it because he is very good.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a very good way to learn, and most top riders don't ride their own horses.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Um.
> I would like to hire the cinematography team that he has.
> 
> And... um. He could come visit me anytime too.


Haha...you can say that again...


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

The horse is gorgeous..... and um, so is he... 

awesome video.


----------

